# NY FE results??



## New2WR (Dec 30, 2009)

Does anyone got any news about FE/EIT test results for NY? Waiting is killing me man :blowup:

Happy new year everybody!


----------



## maryannette (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry, Georgy. I know how you feel, but it really only feels like it will kill you. Hope you don't have to wait much longer. Good luck.


----------



## New2WR (Dec 30, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> Sorry, Georgy. I know how you feel, but it really only feels like it will kill you. Hope you don't have to wait much longer. Good luck.


Thanks Mary! will try to... By the way have you gotten your resulrs yet?


----------



## maryannette (Dec 30, 2009)

I passed PE in Spring 2007. That's when I started hanging out around here. People here understood my anxiety. It helped.


----------



## New2WR (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok Guys for any one waiting on FE results with NYS I sent an email today to castle worldwide asking about the results. I've just gotten the reply (copied below)... Sounds like we're gonna get the letter late this week or early next week is the latest... Best wishes for all. :wtlw:

Good afternoon,

The exam scores are presently being prepared by Castle for mailing out later this week.

Best wishes,


----------



## New2WR (Jan 6, 2010)

Anyone received the result’s letter yet? :mail-296:


----------



## shumayun (Jan 7, 2010)

Georgy said:


> Anyone received the result’s letter yet? :mail-296:


Not yet,

Everyday 1st thing what i do is to check mailbox for result.


----------



## chaocl (Jan 7, 2010)

shumayun said:


> Georgy said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone received the result's letter yet? :mail-296:
> ...


I am just simlar to you last year. I check my mail box always!!! The first time I got the letter and I open ---I fail. The seond time is my wife got it and open for me--I Pass. I will have my wife open for me this time for the PE now....I think the good news is always come from others for my case!!!


----------



## shumayun (Jan 9, 2010)

chaocl said:


> shumayun said:
> 
> 
> > Georgy said:
> ...


Same here, my wife is also looking for letter in mailbox, she said she will know result before me. Lets see who got the result, i dont care whoever get it but it should be PASS only.


----------



## shumayun (Jan 9, 2010)

shumayun said:


> chaocl said:
> 
> 
> > shumayun said:
> ...


One of my friend got the letter in NY, she could not pass, i am not home untill tomorrow so i wont be able to check result today. hope i am pass. InshaAllah.


----------



## Starduck (Jan 9, 2010)

I just got my result... I PASSED!


----------



## Dolphin P.E. (Jan 11, 2010)

Starduck said:


> I just got my result... I PASSED!


I got the letter on 01/08/2010.

Passed.


----------



## Dolphin P.E. (Jan 27, 2010)

does anyone know how long does it take for the EIT certificate to come? I live in VA but I took the test in NY.

Please let me know, Thanks in advance.


----------

